# Britemax Vantage Carnauba Paste Wax



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Britemax Vantage Paste Wax

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*


 Easy On/Easy off formulation, even in full sun
 Brazilian #1 grade carnauba
 Fortified with polymers for superb durability
 Scented with coconut oils

Vantage is a premium carnauba wax suitable for all paint types and colours that require a high gloss finish. It combines a high content of #1 grade Brazilian carnauba wax and polymers, engineered to deliver incredible wetness and depth of shine with superb durability and protection.

Vantage can be used as a final wax or as a topping over any Britemax polymer sealant based product. For best results apply to clean and polished paint.

We strongly recommend the use of Black Max ultra fine polishing glaze as a paint cleanser prior to application. Re-apply every 3-4 months or as required, use Spray & Shine between applications for that just 'waxed' wet look shine.

Directions:
Apply a thin and even coat one section at a time to clean and prepared paintwork using a dry soft cloth or foam applicator. Not for use on flat, matte or satin paint finiishes. Allow product to cure for 10-15 mins before removing haze with a fresh microfiber cloth. Multiple layers can be applied for improved coverage, durability, gloss and shine.

Keep lid on and store in a cool dry place out of direct sunlight.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

My trusty steed - Luna Grey Seat Leon

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

From the off it feels like a quality product. Nice packaging and good detail on the label. Upon opening it a coconut scented delight is unleashed.

The wax itself looks like a hard wax but that is deceiving as it spreads like butter on to the applicator and the paint surface. The scent makes it a nice pleasant wax to work with.

I used this after machining the car with Britemax Black Max Ultra Fine Finishing Glaze. I applied two coats using thin layers and allowing to cure for approximately 10minutes before buffing off. To buff off I used a plush short pile microfibre as I found this best.

Upon buffing off the surface looked noticeably "wetter" than it was previously. For me the wax adds the finishing touch on top of the Black Max and I felt left a superb finish behind on my paint. The product beads and sheets well and certainly on par if not better than many on the market at this price point.
Certainly looks like it could be a cracking show wax judging by the finish.

The tub states 35-40 layers can be achieved from it, I don't doubt this for a second. At £39.95 per tub it'd work out at approximately £1 per layer - if you get 3-4 months from it then you could be getting full wax protection for the year for around £4-5 which is great value for me for such a nice looking wax.

What's more to buy Britemax Black Max with this at i4d it is only an extra £8.99 which is a great bundle price for these two heavy hitters.

I'll let some pictures do the talking:

*Finished Article:*
































































*BEADING!!*





































*PROS*
-Very easy to get on with
-Buffs of with ease
-Smells nice
-Economical

*CONS*
Hard to find any cons with a wax really if you use as directed.

Thanks to Matt @ i4detailing for supplying the product.









*Products used in the review:*
Blackmax Vantage Carnauba Paste Wax
Dodo BOB Applicator


----------

